# Damaged a part small black resistor/transistor/mosfet on my GTX560Ti



## Pickles Von Brine (Mar 20, 2011)

Any idea if I should be worried?







The black thing. What is it and should I be worried about it? Card still runs fine.


Also reason why I posted in here is because it is electronics, so anyone who knowledge about PCBs and whatnot and how electronics should be able to help me more than a graphics card guru.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 20, 2011)

If its working fine i wouldnt worry about it.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 20, 2011)

If it works fine it's probably a redundancy. My guess is even if it shortens its life span it'll still be obsolete by the time it craps out.


----------



## Pickles Von Brine (Mar 20, 2011)

But my question is what is it?


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 20, 2011)

If it works fine, its obviously cosmetic damage and hasnt botherd anything internally. Google search shows it to be a 470ohm resistor.

They come in all shapes sizes and breeds.


----------



## AsRock (Mar 20, 2011)

Maybe if you mark it clearly were it's from and even post a pic of the part that came of people would be able to tell you what it is for sure then.


----------



## Nitro-Max (Mar 20, 2011)

OOPS! i actually thought you ment the big black chip on the right below the gpu!!  looks like a corner on it has been chipped, sorry for the confusion,

What you have circled is a small ceramic capasitor.
my bad!.

But again probably just cosmetic.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Mar 20, 2011)

It is some kind of diode (written on PCB - D11), probably two diodes in one package. If card works then don't worry.

*edit*
SOT23 package not always means that it's a transistor. This time silkscreen helps a lot.


----------



## Lazzer408 (Mar 20, 2011)

It's a transistor (bipolar, mosfet, etc.) and a small chip in the plastic will not effect it at all.


----------



## 1BadMoJoe (Mar 21, 2011)

I see in the red circle...a sot-23/to-236ab possibly a Traditional transistor; n-Metal-Oxide Semiconductor Field Effect Transistor? 

Each voltage phase or channel uses one choke, two or three transistors (or a single integrated circuit replacing these transistors-example>DrMOS), one or more electrolytic/ceramic capacitors and one MOSFET driver integrated circuit – this last component can be replaced by the 3rd transistor.

My experience is when these burn out one side will crust or flake and burn the plastic on one half of one side. Therefor putting more stress on any other voltage regulator power delivery mosfets. Yours does not quite seemed to have completely burned out the metal oxide that provide tiny holes for the power to flow though between the outside two legs of the mosfet(source/gate)...yet, chances are any other parallel mosfets (2?) working out-of-phase with it will overheat and fail along with it, if nothing is done about the one failing, the high side or the low side mosfet or both mosfets and possibly more circuitry. This circuit may have three mosfets but the mosfet driver may be the square chip to the right with many metal legs on it PCB marker U11. The PWM controller may be the large many four sided metal legged chip above area in question.

* While you still can record the information on the chip and find a same replacement $3.00 to re-solder in its place. If only some information on the chip is readable look for others of the same type with the same partial information and fill in the missing blanks or find a good picture of the area for the chip markings. It is impartitive a replacement be done if the plastic case sealing the bonded metal oxide is breached/burnt "shorting" its life span.

I do not claim to be an expert nor do I have any knowledge of your video card in question. I do thank your for your question and the opportunity to take a quick peek at your card. Wizzard has a greater knowledge base and may have a better understanding of the question you seek. 

My answer is yes you should be concerned, you should not try to overclock your card and temporary remove card from service. What also concerns me is the location in proximity of what appears to be a PWM controller above the area in question and this piece you ask about is part of a complete circuit of some kind that is also near the power plug supply.

MOSFET testing from the W1zzard
http://www.techpowerup.com/articles/overclocking/voltmods/21


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Mar 22, 2011)

Just take it back and get it replaced saying you noticed it wasn't there :/? 

Kind of sly but then nothing to worry about?


----------



## MightyMission (Mar 22, 2011)

i wouldnt worry about it,i knocked a 0604 cap off one of my 470s while insulating them and it still works...guess i should solder it back on at some point..


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 22, 2011)

that component looks like it's part of nvidia's power limiting circuitry.

look for U11, U12, U13. those are the power measurement chips, they all have a similar arrangement of transistors near them. 

looks like a transistor to me, even though the D11 would indicate a diode, maybe a transistor used as diode


----------

